# What Would You Have Done?



## SlySniper (Oct 14, 2005)

Hello,

I just wanted to see your opinion.

_So, a couple days ago, when school was over and I was riding my bus to my compound where I would get onto another bus that would take me home.  So, I got to the compound and I got off my first bus and I was walking toward my second bus when I hear someone yell out "*FIGHT*".  I immideatly saw the fight and I had three options:_

_1) Just walk away,_
_2) Take out my camera and video tape the fight,_
_3) Try and stop it._

_Well, when I saw who was fighting, I choose option 3.  There was one kid who was about 10 years old, weight like 130 probably and had a pretty big build and another kid who looked about 7-8 and who weighed about 90 pounds who almost looked anorexic.  The older kid was beating up the little kid really badly.  He hit the little kid in the face and the kid flew back like 3 feet and hit his head on the c_oncret_.  Then, the older kid jumped on him and started beating the little kids head.  He hit him once or twice on the ground then the big kid got up and was about to throw another punch, when *I *threw down my backpack and got his arms in an arm-lock behind him.  I was yelling to him to "calm down" and "stop" but this kid was strugliing to get out of my arm-lock and take another swing at the little kid.  He was wiggling and throwing himself around when he finally got free of my and took another swing at the kid and knocked him on the ground.  Thats when I again got an arm-lock on him and while I was holding him, everyone around me was just staring like they were looking at aliens fighting or something.  The little kid ran away while I still had the bigger kid in the arm-lock and *finally*, after about 2 minutes, an older man(he was supposed to break up fights and arugments), about 30 came and took the kid I was holding to this building where they talked to him and called his parents.  After he took the kid inside, I didn't see the little kid anymore and I went on my bus and home._

_Now is where there is a clash of opinons.  I told my Mom the whole story and she said that it was a *stupid* *idea *to break up the fight beacuse the kid I was holding might have an older brother who might beat me up too.  I said I was protecting the little kid._

*What do you think?*

Thanks for reading!!


----------



## tmpadmin (Oct 14, 2005)

Mothers will always be over-protective of their children.  That is a natural response of a mother.  However, the kid did the right thing and will one day be a leader.


----------



## Bettybooty (Oct 14, 2005)

I think you did the right thing....you didn't hurt the bigger kid, just held him long enough for the little one to get away.


----------



## Bettybooty (Oct 14, 2005)

I forgot to add that it takes a special person to get involved and you should be proud of yourself.


----------



## graigdavis (Oct 14, 2005)

Yup, Nice job.  There have been fights that I knew I had to stay out of and some that I knew was ok to stop.  Even if you cant stop it try to find someone who can.


----------



## SlySniper (Oct 14, 2005)

tmpadmin said:
			
		

> However, the kid did the right thing and will one day be a leader.


 
Which kid?



			
				Bettybooty said:
			
		

> I forgot to add that it takes a special person to get involved and you should be proud of yourself.


 
Thanks!:thumbup:


----------



## terri (Oct 14, 2005)

Sure, when it's a couple of kids, you gotta try to break them apart, especially when one of them is clearly outweighed and likely to get seriously injured. I think I would have been yelling for someone to go get help, too - can't stand the idiots who stand around and do _nothing_. :x


----------



## bace (Oct 14, 2005)

I woulda beat them both up.

Then taken them into my underground lair and trained them in Ninjitsu.

Eventually they would join the ranks of my secret ninja society.

.....not much of a secret now though...shiz!


----------



## MDowdey (Oct 14, 2005)

*mod edit*


----------



## Alison (Oct 14, 2005)

As a parent myself I would have been more upset if one of my children just walked away if they were in a position to help. I think you did the right thing.


----------



## bace (Oct 14, 2005)

MDowdey said:
			
		

> read it.



pffft...I wrote it!


----------



## tmpadmin (Oct 14, 2005)

SlySniper said:
			
		

> Which kid?
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks!:thumbup:


 
You


----------



## photogoddess (Oct 14, 2005)

I think you did a great thing under the circumstances and if you were my child, I'd be very proud of you. :hugs: That said, there are times that you should just call for help but in this case, there wasn't much risk to you for helping.


----------



## bace (Oct 14, 2005)

photogoddess said:
			
		

> I think you did a great thing under the circumstances and if you were my child, I'd be very proud of you. :hugs: That said, there are times that you should just call for help but in this case, there wasn't much risk to you for helping.


 
Unless the kids were Ninja's in disguise.

you know, Ninja's are masters of deception.

7 year kid getting his ass beat or trained killing machine...you just never know.


----------



## Bettybooty (Oct 14, 2005)

MDowdey said:
			
		

> read it.



I think I'm afraid, :hail: :hail:


----------



## JEFFB (Oct 14, 2005)

I think you did the right thing as well, there is not enough "stepping in" going on these days. And I don't mean just in fighting, people are afraid to step in and stop something they know is wrong from happening. They tend to prefer to stand back and watch, hoping that someone else will step in and do something. Most of us know right from wrong, but few of us are willing to act on it, even after you stepped in people still watched. What you did was very brave, and you should be commended for doing the right thing. It's unfortunate that people like yourself are the minority, and not the majority, if so the world would be a better place. Thank you for taking action. 

ps: in case you didn't do it this time, make sure if there is a next time, do a quick check for throwing stars, and katanas before jumping in.   

Jeff.


----------



## LizM (Oct 14, 2005)

I can't believe a Mom said it was a stupid thing to break it up!

As a Mom I say you did the right thing...and I'm sure the little kid's Mom would agree!


----------



## SlySniper (Oct 14, 2005)

bace said:
			
		

> Unless the kids were Ninja's in disguise.
> 
> you know, Ninja's are masters of deception.
> 
> 7 year kid getting his ass beat or trained killing machine...you just never know.


 
Yup, you never know...



			
				JEFFB said:
			
		

> I think you did the right thing as well, there is not enough "stepping in" going on these days. And I don't mean just in fighting, people are afraid to step in and stop something they know is wrong from happening. They tend to prefer to stand back and watch, hoping that someone else will step in and do something. Most of us know right from wrong, but few of us are willing to act on it, even after you stepped in people still watched. What you did was very brave, and you should be commended for doing the right thing. It's unfortunate that people like yourself are the minority, and not the majority, if so the world would be a better place. Thank you for taking action.
> 
> ps: in case you didn't do it this time, make sure if there is a next time, do a quick check for throwing stars, and katanas before jumping in.
> 
> Jeff.


 
Ya, people were just standing there and a couple of them were cheering them on to fight yelling "FIGHT FIGHT FIGHT" and laughing at them.  After I broke it up, I walked to my bus and one of the kids that was near me and watching said, "Why the hell did you break it up!"  .  I was like, WTF!  I was about to slap him!!  But, I just gave him the Evil Eye --->:x   , and walked away.

Next time I'll check for Ninja weapons and whatnot.




			
				LizM said:
			
		

> I can't believe a Mom said it was a stupid thing to break it up!
> 
> As a Mom I say you did the right thing...and I'm sure the little kid's Mom would agree!


 
I told her it was the right thing but she is stubuorn and it's her way or the highway.

I bet the little kids like, "Mommy, I beat up this one kid at the compound!".


----------



## clarinetJWD (Oct 15, 2005)

MDowdey said:
			
		

> realultimatepower.net
> 
> 
> read it.



I didn't know that was even still around


----------



## paul'dee'dowling (Jul 25, 2016)

Years ago , that little gender confused kid would have been me ... guess how I vote ...
dee


----------



## Beatles2 (Jul 25, 2016)

All that is necessary for the triumph of evil is that good men do nothing.  you did a good thing.


----------



## zombiesniper (Jul 25, 2016)

11 years.

11 years this thread has lay dormant. Laying in wait for some one to resurrect it. 
11 years we've resisted it's temptation until today. Today when a thread necromancer again revealed it's ugly head.


----------



## Overread (Jul 25, 2016)

And back to sleep with you old thread


----------

